# Health problem



## welshghost (Nov 27, 2011)

Came in the other night to find my tegu with legs stuck by side and shaking all over.went to pick him up and he just slid acros tank on belly and could not bend front legs.i have give bath lowered uv light and she is using legs and eat ok but is there any thing els I can do


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 27, 2011)

So your saying the tegu was sliding across the tank on its belly and could not use its legs? 

Could you give some info on the set up and try to explain what happened exactly with more detail? Is he still doing this?

What are you using for uvb,when is the last time you changed the uvb bulb,how far is it and is it blocked by screen? Also your temps and what you use to measure them. And diet?

Pictures of the tegu and cage would be great.


----------



## welshghost (Nov 27, 2011)

My tegu is five months old and has been fine but yes he was sliding on belly and could not use legs.he is still twitching but is eating well and I think he is getting better. The tank is 4 ft by 2 foot. The lighting is a 10.00 rep glow but might of been to high have put log in the tank so he can get closer to light. Will try and send some photo tomorrow.he had ten locust to day and is use leg but twitching now and then.


----------



## james.w (Nov 27, 2011)

What are the temps in the cage, basking and ambient? Is the 10.0 a coil or tube? What are you using for heat?


----------



## welshghost (Nov 28, 2011)

The temps are 70-80 cool end and 80-90 hot end and backing 110. And yes that a coil


----------



## welshghost (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got him a UVB tube see how that gos


----------



## reptastic (Nov 28, 2011)

I would reccomend switching to a mvb and also what are you using to supply calcium, twitching and tremors are the first signs of mbd, your tegu should be big enough for hopper/fuzzy mice or even small adult mice


----------



## welshghost (Nov 28, 2011)

He is 33cm now.got him a cows heart this morning and do feed dusted crickets,pinkys,steak,chicken and I mix fruits with the meat.got tub and fitted to day so I have both in there now


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

Let's see some pics of your gu and it's setup.


----------



## welshghost (Nov 28, 2011)

will have to put vid on u tube. 

put vid on utube but tegu was sleeping.http://youtu.be/4cjB9ELa2z8


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the vid, getting the tube light was a good idea because it appears that your coil light was pretty high up resulting in the tegu getting very minimal UVB light which could have been causing the shakes and tremors (start to mbd)...heres the thing though you might need to rearrange your cage a bit so you can get that tube light down a little lower, you said your cage was 2.5ft tall so that tube light is a good ways from the ground where the tegu will spend alot of time. I guess it would be fine while hes way up there basking but the rest of the time while hes away from that single basking spot he wont be getting any uvb, maybe you can try tilting that light down from the hot side down to the cool side so it will reach the basking spot and the whole cool side, wont look as appealing to the eye but its alot better for your guu, or just try lowering your coil light some more (i personally dont trust coils). I deff think the problem was a lack of UVB lighting though based on the fact that prior to the tube light your only source of uvb was the voil that was pretty high from the ground and not even by the basking spot. Hopefully you start to see improvements (you should). Keep us posted


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say the problem is the distance of your UVB bulbs. If I remember correctly the 10.0 UVB tube and coils needs to be within 20" (50.8 cm) from the basking spot. If possible try suspending the tube from the ceiling of the cage with chains, that way you can adjust it to where you need it and the rays are pointing straight down.


----------



## welshghost (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks for info and help the uvb is 40 cm from floor.and it is 50cm max on box hope this sorts my problem out.will keep u posted and more vids on u tube.ps he had half of some of his cows heart so looking good.


----------

